# Anal fluid leakage - need dx code please!



## phammers66 (Jul 7, 2009)

All the paperwork says is anal fluid leakage....anal incontinence seems to deal with the leakage of stool...don't see anything under leakage that fits...don't see anything under secretion...I'm stuck..anyone have any idea please?


----------



## LLovett (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you know what happened, ie injury?

997.4 Digestive system complications, might be an option or

863.X if it was an injury.

Just my thoughts,

Laura, CPC


----------



## elenax (Jul 8, 2009)

What about 569.49


----------



## phammers66 (Jul 8, 2009)

Guess I'll try the 997.4 because there are no specifics as to where the fluid is actually coming from...just that it is being discharged anally.  No mention of an injury within the paperwork they've given me to get a code from.

Thanks guys for your help!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 8, 2009)

What about 787.6?

Encopresis=Watery colonic contents


----------



## phammers66 (Jul 8, 2009)

I looked at that code too Rebecca but felt a little uncomfortable using it because it specifically mentioned "fecal incontinence" which was not noted anywhere.  I would think there might be something wrong along the digestive tract somewhere that is causing the fluid leakage...the closest suggestion that I saw was the 997.4.

I really appreciate all the help you guys have given me and the suggestions!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jul 8, 2009)

*dx code*

I agree with Rebecca 787.6. It says in ICD-9 incontinence of sphincter ani and encopresis NOS. It is listed as incontinence of feces, but I think that's all pretty much the same. It could be argued that it's all inclusive whatever is leaked because of the tract it follows. The 997 code still requires a separate listed code to identify complication according to ICD-9, so you will still be in the same boat. Just my opinion. Good luck! This is a difficult one.


----------

